# Batteries not charging on hookup.



## walkon61 (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a problem with my Autocruise Starspirit not charging the batteries whilst on hookup. I had my Eberspacher heater serviced and I mentioned to the technician that last time I was on hook up the leisure battery discharged to about 1/3 on the meter, he checked both batteries whilst connected and found that neither was charging. It seems that the unit that charges the batteries is faulty but where is it and can I buy one and change it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Could be anywhere walkon, but mine is under the drivers seat !
John


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Could be that when you find it it just needs turning on.  

JohnW


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Charger unit could well be in the bottom of the wardrobe. leisure battery under drivers seat. have a look and see if the unit has tripped the lmb,rcd rac, or whatever the dam things are called. :wink: :wink: 
before you go out spending money.

cabby


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Ours is located under the passenger seat, behind the leisure battery. It's been replaced twice so far, least reliable thing on the van!
Previous post here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-112665-.html


----------



## walkon61 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone, feel a bit of a plonker as the power management system is next to the wardrobe and have been looking at it for ages. Seems it may need a new PCB but can't be certain that is the problem.
George.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

is it a CBE?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

If it is pre Swift it is in the overhead locker above the TV point. The charger is built into the 12 volt distribution panel where the battery selector switch is


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did you turn on the red illuminated rocker switch?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/userimages/CHARGER-SPARES-ONLINE-SHOP(1959055).htm


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Had a 2008 model pre swift was under the passenger seat stopped working ( known fault apparently ) had upgraded charger fitted no further problems
Hope this helps


----------



## walkon61 (Jul 17, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> If it is pre Swift it is in the overhead locker above the TV point. The charger is built into the 12 volt distribution panel where the battery selector switch is


Thank u, yes I found that and understand that it may need a new PCB available from O'Leary for £92 but I will have to install myself after removing the pop rivets and cover.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sorry my link did not work. This guy is cheaper and knows all about these systems. Olearys probably buy off him
http://www.expluginsteve.co.uk/


----------

